# Fracino Piccino V Myespresso Piccino



## Umaruk (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi All

Myespresso sell an exclusive version of the Piccino. Website states its better built that the standard piccino, but is also less expensive????

Any of you guys have any experience of the MyEspresso version?

Thanks for any advice.

ECS


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

The MyEspresso version was a prototype of the Piccino that has been sold to MyEspresso. In my opinion, the Fracino Piccino is a better machine and has been updated since it was launched where the original prototype hasn't.


----------



## Umaruk (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for your help.

ECS


----------

